# Vw Beetle 6 speed 02E DSG Automatic Transmission Fluid Filter Change



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blauparts Vw 6 speed 02E DSG ATF Filter Kit Includes:
Certified OEM Quality German Components
- DSG Vw Automatic Transmission Filter
- DSG Transmission Filter O-Ring Seal
- 2 Oil Pan Drain / Fill Plug Sealing Washers
- 6 Liters of Pentosin Audi Vw DSG Fluid - Adequate quantity of fluid for filter change.
Pentosin of Germany fluid meets Vw specifications and is equivalent to Vw part number G 052 182 A2 required for 6 Speed Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) Transmissions (aka dual clutch).
~ 2002-2008 Beetle w/ 1.9L 4Cyl 8V TDI w/ Trans Type 02E
~ 2008-2008 Golf Mk V R32 AWD w/ 3.2L 6Cyl 24V w/ Trans Type 02E
~ 2006-2008 Golf Mk V Hatchback w/ 2.0L 4Cyl 16V Turbo w/ Trans Type 02E
~ 2005-2008 Jetta Mk V Sedan w/ 1.9L 4Cyl 8V TDI w/ Trans Type 02E
~ 2006-2008 Jetta Mk V Sedan w/ 2.0L 4Cyl 16V Turbo w/ Trans Type 02E
~ 2005-2008 Jetta Mk V Wagon w/ 1.9L 4Cyl 8V TDI w/ Trans Type 02E
~ 2006-2008 Jetta Mk V Wagon w/ 2.0L 4Cyl 16V Turbo w/ Trans Type 02E
NOTE: According to the factory Robert Bentley manual the DSG Vw transmission fluid and filter should be changed every 40,000 miles. If driving in heavy city, hot weather, pulling, or other harsh driving conditions you may want to service every 30,000 miles. Why changing your Vw automatic transmission fluid is important!
*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Vw Parts Department*


----------

